# Bị ung thư vú có quan hệ tình dục được không?



## nusy

Căn bệnh ung thư vú làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, vẻ ngoài, đặc biệt là đời sống vợ chồng về chuyện chăn gối.

*Bị ung thư vú có quan hệ tình dục được không?*
Bệnh tật là điều không ai mong muốn xảy ra đối với mình, nhất là với những người bệnh ung thư vú họ sẽ thường có tâm lý mặc cảm, tự ti. Đặc biệt với chị em phải cắt bỏ vú thì rất e dè trong quan hệ vợ chồng. Ngay cả đối với nhiều bệnh nhân sau điều trị ung thư vú nói rằng họ không được chuẩn bị cho sự thay đổi trong cuộc sống tình dục của họ.

Các bác sĩ chuyên khoa đã thống nhất rằng bệnh ung thư vú không lây truyền qua dịch cơ thể, thậm chí có lấy tế bào ung thư từ người này và cấy sang người khác thì tế bào đó cũng có thể bị chết do hệ miễn dịch của người kia sẽ nhận ra tế bào ngoại lai đó và giết chết chúng, đây chính là phản ứng đào thải.

Bên cạnh đó, việc quan hệ tình dục cũng không khiến cho bệnh ung thư vú tái phát hay gây khó khăn cho quá trình điều trị, cho nên, người bệnh ung thư vú vẫn có thể quan hệ tình dục trong hoặc sau khi điều trị, tầm soát bệnh.




_Ung thư vú vẫn có thể quan hệ tình dục, tùy theo từng điều kiện sức khỏe từng người (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Tuy nhiên, việc quan hệ thuận lợi hay không còn phụ thuộc vào điều kiện sức khỏe và tình trạng tâm lý của người bệnh. Bởi nhiều người bệnh điều trị ung thư bằng hóa trị và liệu pháp hormone, dẫn đến suy giảm sức khỏe, giảm ham muốn và mắc chứng khô âm đạo.... Đó là chưa kể đến tâm lý tự ti, mặc cảm nếu bị cắt một hoặc 2 bên ngực.

Chính vì vậy, người vợ/chồng cần phải động viên và giúp đỡ để người bệnh vượt được qua bệnh tật cũng như những rào cản tâm lý. Bệnh nhân ung thư vú cũng nên chia sẻ với bác sĩ những vấn đề được cho là “nhạy cảm” như chuyện có nên quan hệ tình dục trong quá trình điều trị bệnh hay không, để được tư vấn kịp thời, tránh tâm lý e dè, mặc cảm. Điều này cũng giúp cho quá trình trị bệnh diễn ra thuận lợi hơn.

Tóm lại, bị ung thư vú vẫn có thể quan hệ tình dục được, nhưng tốt nhất nên hoạt động ở mức vừa phải để đảm bảo sức khỏe, nếu cần thiết có thể tính đến chuyện phẫu thuật tạo hình tuyến vú để có đời sống tình dục hoàn hảo hơn. Dù là nam hay nữ, khi mắc ung thư vú hãy chia sẻ với người thân và bác sĩ để có cách giải quyết hợp lý.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## zonfooche

He hoped that new destinations, fresh source markets and new experiences would allow the brand owned by Travel Corporation to continue its global growth. вЂњTollman continues: "The most exciting moment for me, personally, came in December last year the family gathered in South Africa for the holiday season. Closer to home, and from an outbound viewpoint from the UK, it is eastern Europe that piqued TrafalgarвЂ™s interest. They were searching for 'real and authenticвЂ™ travel while looking at travel, but this is increasingly difficult to get. Trafalgar offers an insiderвЂ™s viewpoint of almost 70 years of experience and local knowledge to create travel experiences around the world. Source: 




__
		https://tripnumbersofficial.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F636604326647824384


----------



## zonfooche

U.S. airline CEOs renew request for more aid in letter to CongressWASHINGTON/CHICAGO (Reuters) - The chief executives of the seven largest U.S. airlines made a fresh plea for more payroll relief before the end of the year and pointed to the challenges of distributing a COVID-19 vaccine in a letter to Congressional leaders on Wednesday. The letter, seen by Reuters, was sent by the main industry lobby Airlines for America and signed by the heads of the top seven U.S. airlines. Still, the industryвЂ™s aid request has received wide bipartisan support but has so far failed to pass as Congress remains deadlocked over a broader COVID-19 relief and stimulus plan. They are now hoping that Congress can pass airline aid through some other vehicle such as a funding bill this year, people familiar with the matter have said. Southwest Airlines LUV.N, which has never laid off any employees in its 49-history, sent warnings of potential furloughs to about 400 employees on Wednesday. SOURCE


----------



## Thanh Thanh

không nên quan hệ là tốt nhất


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga

việc quan hệ thuận lợi hay không còn phụ thuộc vào điều kiện sức khỏe và tình trạng tâm lý của người bệnh


----------



## Thanhhoaa89

bệnh tật là điều không ai mong muốn xảy ra đối với mình


----------



## Ruby Do

mình nghĩ cũng có ảnh hưởng j đâu ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Mai

Mình thấy chắc không ảnh hưởng gì đâu chứ nhỉ?


----------



## ThuyNguyen

Bệnh tật là điều không ai mong muốn xảy ra đối với mình, nhất là với những người bệnh ung thư vú họ sẽ thường có tâm lý mặc cảm, tự ti.


----------



## Mesusu

Các bác sĩ chuyên khoa đã thống nhất rằng bệnh ung thư vú không lây truyền qua dịch cơ thể, thậm chí có lấy tế bào ung thư từ người này và cấy sang người khác thì tế bào đó cũng có thể bị chết do hệ miễn dịch của người kia sẽ nhận ra tế bào ngoại lai đó và giết chết chúng, đây chính là phản ứng đào thải.


----------

